# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] فوز تحالف الاتصالات الاماراتيه برخصه الشبكه الثالثه للمحمول ........

## amr emam

بالتحالف مع البريد المصري والأهلي والتجاري الدولي
اتصالات الإمارات فازت بثالثة محمول
دفعت 16.7 مليار جنيه في 3 جولات للمنافسة
نظيف: العائد يغطي عجز الموازنة ويحقق انطلاقة تنموية
طارق كامل: الشبكة الجديدة تزيد المنافسة وتخفض الأسعار
البورصة اهتزت بخروج المصرية للاتصالات من السباق

 


حسم تحالف البريد المصري ومؤسسة اتصالات الإماراتية والبنكين الأهلي والتجاري الدولي المنافسة الساخنة علي رخصة الشبكة الثالثة للمحمول.. وفاز بها مقابل 16.7 مليار جنيه منها 30% للبريد والبنكين الأهلي والتجاري الدولي و70% للاتصالات الإماراتية.. وجرت المنافسة علي 3 جولات انتهت لصالح التحالف الفائز بعد ساعتين من الصراع. 
قال الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس الوزراء ان مزايدة الشبكة الثالثة تمت بمنتهي الشفافية ووجهنا من خلالها رسالة واضحة للعالم بأن اقتصادنا قوي ومحل ثقة.. مؤكداً ان عائد رخصة ثالثة محمول سيذهب إلي الخزانة العامة ويغطي عجز الموازنة ويحقق انطلاقة لمشروعات التنمية والخدمات المقدمة للمواطنين خاصة في مجالات الصحة والتعليم. 
وقال د. طارق كامل وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات ان الشبكة الجديدة ستقدم خدمات الجيلين الثاني والثالث وستزيد المنافسة وتؤدي إلي انخفاض الأسعار. 
تأثرت البورصة بشدة بإعلان نتيجة المزايدة علي ثالثة محمول وتراجع سهم المصرية للاتصالات بعد خروجها من المنافسة علي ثالثة محمول كما تراجع سهم هيرمس بينما ارتفعت أسهم أوراسكوم تليكوم وأوراسكوم للإنشاءات وفودافون. 


بعد ثلاث جولات مزايدة‏,‏ وصفها الخبراء بــ المجنونة‏,‏ وهي الأكبر من نوعها التي تشهدها مصر‏,‏ ومنطقة الشرق الأوسط‏,‏ فاز تحالف الاتصالات الإماراتية‏,‏ والبريد المصري‏,‏ والبنك الأهلي‏,‏ والبنك التجاري الدولي بالشبكة الثالثة للتليفون المحمول‏,‏ بعد ما وصلت مزايدته إلي‏16‏ مليارا و‏700‏ مليون جنيه‏.‏ جرت المزايدة العالمية وتابعها مندوب الأهرام عادل اللقاني‏,‏ حيث تنافس من خلالها تسعة تحالفات أوروبية وآسيوية وإفريقية للفوز برخصة الشبكة الثالثة للمحمول في مصر وسط حالة من النشاط غير العادي بحضور وزراء الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات‏,‏ والاستثمار والمالية‏.‏ وفي الجولة الأولي حقق تحالف شركة الاتصالات الإماراتية مع هيئة البريد المصري‏,‏ والبنك الأهلي المصري‏,‏ والبنك التجاري مفاجأة كبيرة مسجلا عشرة مليارات ومائة مليون جنيه‏,‏ وجاء بعدها تحالف شركة الاتصالات القطرية‏,‏ ونسمة‏,‏ ومجموعة النعيم‏,‏ وشركة تليتك ميديا من سنغافورة الرقم التالي مسجلا‏7,9‏ مليار جنيه‏,‏ بينما جاءت المصرية للاتصالات وتحالفها في المركز الثالث بــ‏7,3‏ مليار‏.‏ وعقب الإعلان عن نتيجة المزايدة‏,‏ أكد الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء في مؤتمر صحفي أن الحصيلة التي جاءت بها المزايدة سوف تساعد علي تنفيذ الخطط الطموح لبرنامج الرئيس حسني مبارك‏.‏ وقال الدكتور طارق كامل وزير الاتصالات أن الشبكة الجديدة ستبدأ أرقامها بـ‏011,‏ وأن‏6%‏ من عائداتها السنوية ستدخلخزينة الدولة‏.‏ وقال الدكتور بطرس غالي‏:‏ إن حصيلة المزايدة ستمكن الحكومة من معالجة العجز في الموازنة العامة للدولة‏,‏ وستعمل علي زيادة النشاط الاقتصادي‏,‏ والتوسع في الخدمات الاجتماعية‏.‏


 :f2:   :f2:  

عمرو امام

----------


## ابن البلد

وده ملف توضيحي بس باللغة الإنجليزية  :: 

3rd Mobile Bidders-4 July 2006.pdf

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*طيب .. كانوا شركتين و ممكن تجيب خط بــ 1 جنيه 

دلوقتي ممكن تشتري خط وتاخد فلوس يعني تروح فاضي ترجع باشا ومعاك خط موبايل 

مشكور يا امام*

----------


## Abdou Basha

حتبتدي الخدمة بتاعتهم امتى ..؟؟

----------


## saladino

جميل جدا والله فرحت
بس يارب تمشى كويس

----------


## ابن البلد

> *طيب .. كانوا شركتين و ممكن تجيب خط بــ 1 جنيه 
> 
> دلوقتي ممكن تشتري خط وتاخد فلوس يعني تروح فاضي ترجع باشا ومعاك خط موبايل 
> 
> مشكور يا امام*


ممكن يبقه النظام زي السعودية بقه 
تشتري الخط ب 200 ريال تلاقيه فيه 200 ريال مكالمات  :: 

عايزين نقدم فيها علي وظائف بقه يا رجاله  :Smart:

----------


## mkamal

عايزين نقدم فيها علي وظائف بقه يا رجاله  :Smart: [/QUOTE]

والله أنتى بتقول الحق يا أبن البلد  ::no1::  

   فعلاً الميزة الوحيدة للمشروع دهوت أنه ممكن يفتح أبواب عمل لبعض الشباب المتميز جداً (اللى ملهمش وسطة) 
وشكر خاص لحكومة د. نظيف  
      اللى بيذلوا قصارا جهدهم علشان ينظفوا جيوبنا 
    ومش تنظيف وبس ..... وكمان أستفزاز  ::  حتروح فلسوس الغلابة لمين ؟  :king:   :king:  
 والـ70 % حتفضل زى ماهيا ولا حتوصل 100%  ::  
يلالالالالالا هو أحنا مستعجلين على أية ؟    مهى كدة خسرانة وكدة خسرانة .....


وشكراً يا أبن البلد على معوماتك السلسة :Bye:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

خبر جمييييييييييييل سلمت يدااااااااك وخاصة انها عبر الامارات أهل الكرم 

ربنا يصلح الأحوال 

بارك الله فيك 

وربنا ما يحرمنا من عطائك الطيب هذا 

جزاك الله خيرا

*

----------


## المحب لدين الله

يا جماعه انا واحد من الى شغلين فى هذا المجال انا بحزركم 

هو احنه قدرين على شركتين لما تيجى الثالثه دى هاتبئا سلاطه اه و الناس هياكلو دماغى

اه ماهم عوزين يعرفو كل حاجه عن الشبكه الثالثه ادعولى بالتوفيق 

مع الشبكه الثالثه

----------


## amr emam

كل الشكر  للاخوه الكرام  

على المرور والتعليق 





> حتبتدي الخدمة بتاعتهم امتى ..؟؟



ربك لما يريد  يا عبدو باشا  :: 


تسلم يا غالى 

عمرو امام

----------


## مقهور الضمير

مسمي شركة اماراتية بقرض من البنك الاهلى
خدعة مشت على الشعب المصري الغلبان

وترفض شركة الاتصالات السعودية بميزانيتها تقدر بخمسين مليار دولار
والوضائف بكره حنشوف  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عمرو صالح

*مبروك للشركة الأمارتيه فوزها اسعد الجميع لأنها الأحق والأجدر 
الشركة من اكبر الشركات على مستوى العالم العربي وتمتلك حصة كبيرة من الثريا وغيرها من الخدمات المتميزة واستطاعت اكتساح السوق السعودي في وقت قياسي*

----------


## عمرو صالح

> حتبتدي الخدمة بتاعتهم امتى ..؟؟


*على ما سمعت فبراير 2007 وان كنت مش مصدق*

----------


## حسام عمر

> ممكن يبقه النظام زي السعودية بقه 
> تشتري الخط ب 200 ريال تلاقيه فيه 200 ريال مكالمات 
> 
> عايزين نقدم فيها علي وظائف بقه يا رجاله


منتا قدمت واتقبلت يا ريس

----------


## ابن البلد

> منتا قدمت واتقبلت يا ريس


مين ده يا عم  ::

----------

